

Google Photo Search: A Step Across the Semantic Gap - eliben
http://googleresearch.blogspot.com/

======
sp332
This is cool, but you should delete this and submit a link to the specific
post [http://googleresearch.blogspot.com/2013/06/improving-
photo-s...](http://googleresearch.blogspot.com/2013/06/improving-photo-search-
step-across.html) instead of the whole site
[http://googleresearch.blogspot.com/](http://googleresearch.blogspot.com/)

